# Jeepers Creepers costume idea will it work?



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Not easy to do, and I don't know how you'd get the bat like look you would want but, this is a decent way to go, unless you have access to an aluminum fabricating shop of some sort. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV6Yd9wPb30&feature=related


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and link jayb....I ran this by a seamtress and she seems to get what I want, shes thinking of using something like leggings for me to slip over my arms and attach the wings to the leggins...


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh man, I want a seamstress!! Lol, I'd be very interested to see it when it's done, love that movie btw, classic, fun horror.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome idea man, I thought of treying that as well with my Creeper costume, I make accurate replicas and get a lot of requests for this one for commissions. I did the disguised human look and will be doing the winged version later with hands, feet, exposed chest, etc. Ialso do life-sized, I am sirbrad4 on Youtube check it out. I had large latex wings that worked great, and also someone makes animatronic wings that spread out, but they are a few thousand dollars. I don't trust them not to break though so I prefer stagnate wings if any. They also have decent "beast wings" that spread out using wires attached to rings on your hands that you pull to expand them. Hear are my life-sized and costumes I do. The next ones will be even better. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scuTcg3k9UI Life-sized

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00M6qcWxHR0 Costume

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5yW2cvhSXU Costume

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?sq=jeepers ALso did my first one years ago on a scarecrow cross I made in the house lol.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm a stubborn person, apparently it will work, my idea came to fruition with the help of my niece, here is the link of the finished wings 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3feylAjJX0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

